# algo visto no ceu



## maurosevelas (8 Abr 2020 às 11:28)

Bom dia pessoal eu e o meu irmão temos avistado algo no ceu de muito estranho conhecem alguém com quem puderei falar??' obrigadp


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Abr 2020 às 12:30)

214 675 774  /  915 656 529  Luís Aparício


----------



## maurosevelas (8 Abr 2020 às 12:42)

VimDePantufas disse:


> 214 675 774  /  915 656 529  Luís Aparício


tem whattssap?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

maurosevelas disse:


> tem whattssap?



Esses contactos são da Associação de Pesquisa Ovni-Apo.


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Abr 2020 às 12:58)

maurosevelas disse:


> tem whattssap?


Possivelmente, mas não sei.
Creio que o melhor é tentar ligar e falar com eles .


----------



## camrov8 (8 Abr 2020 às 13:14)

já agora podiam partilhar connosco e sempre interessante ouvir e pode ser que consigamos dizer alguma coisa


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2020 às 13:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esses contactos são da Associação de Pesquisa Ovni-Apo.


http://www.apovni.org/portal/

Obrigado, desconhecia 
(mais uma coisa com que me entreter durante a quarentena... )


----------



## Luis Filipe (8 Abr 2020 às 18:07)

maurosevelas disse:


> Bom dia pessoal eu e o meu irmão temos avistado algo no ceu de muito estranho conhecem alguém com quem puderei falar??' obrigadp


Também tem aqui este site da UFO Portugal.
https://ufoportugal.blogspot.com/?m=1

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2020 às 19:59)

João Pedro disse:


> http://www.apovni.org/portal/
> 
> Obrigado, desconhecia
> (mais uma coisa com que me entreter durante a quarentena... )



Só li um pouco e encontrei logo isto, no dia 6 de Abril:

" No Algarve em Boliqueime às 14,50 horas, foram ouvidos dois barulhos ao mesmo tempo." Na volta, era o Cavaco e a Maria a dormirem a sesta, deviam estar a ressonar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2020 às 19:38)

*Alguém viu? Avistado objeto estranho que veio da direção do Cerro de São Miguel *

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2020-06...-da-direcao-do-Cerro-de-Sao-Miguel-Atualizada

Puxa estava a dormir e não vi os ET's.


----------

